# Native Arizona Woods



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am getting interested in the woods around me. I look forward to working with Mesquite and Ironwood, but what else is there locally to work with?


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I use Texas Ebony, Mesquite, Manzanita, Ironwood, Maple, Black Walnut, Cherry, Osage Orange to name a few that are domestic. Some of these are rare, others common, but I tend to use the fancier, luthier quality for my high end work. The best source for unique woods are to find the guys who salvage fallen trees after storms or from being cut down from being diseased or just unwanted trees. This helps out the guy who is a true wood lover and who is trying to make some $$ by being resourceful. It also helps keep this wood from going to the dump or becoming mulch.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple of things come to mind, some of which haven't been mentioned so far…

Palo Verde is very common in the Sonoran Basin and Ponderosa Pine, Manzanita and Alligator Juniper are very common up around the Mogollon Rim area.

You can also use the Ribs from a Saguaro Cactus. (Technically, not a tree.)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

There are even some Aspen stands up around the Walnut Creek area.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the tip. I have lived in AZ for near 34 years and have never considered Palo Verde as as usable as lumber. How well does it work?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never seriously made anything from Palo Verde, but, it is a native wood-per your OP.
Maybe there's others who've used it.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes that's true. Maybe dyed and stabilized


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I did notice, after a quick search of this site, a handful of projects on LJ's that use Palo Verde.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Your awesome. Thank you for your research.


----------

